# Just finished two cedar hives with windows for a customer



## Sky

wow- those are nice looking..... good job!

Sky


----------



## PatBeek

Sky said:


> wow- those are nice looking..... good job!
> 
> Sky


Thanks so much. 

There is a LOT of detail that goes into these. I know many may think it's like building a glorified birdhouse, but there's so much
that has to be made perfect on so many levels.

.


----------



## Shai

I started doing the material cost math and stopped because it was making me sweat  But dang those are some pretty hives!


----------



## PatBeek

Shai said:


> I started doing the material cost math and stopped because it was making me sweat  But dang those are some pretty hives!


It's true. My prices go up on these each time I build them, lol.

Thanks for the kind words. 

.


----------



## aunt betty

Got any pictures of old and weathered ones to look at?


----------



## PatBeek

aunt betty said:


> Got any pictures of old and weathered ones to look at?


LOL...wellllll, one that's only several months old.


Here's the video. It's towards the end:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHxGAbjWoMc

.


----------



## e-spice

Great job - you're certainly a pro. I would be proud of those.


----------



## PatBeek

e-spice said:


> Great job - you're certainly a pro. I would be proud of those.


I wish it were cheaper and less time-consuming to make them like that, but the results can be impressive if you have a buyer...Lol.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## colby

they are gorgeous, great job, and thats coming from a finish carpenter :applause:


----------



## PatBeek

colby said:


> they are gorgeous, great job, and thats coming from a finish carpenter :applause:


Thanks. Well, admittedly there are some rustic themes to these hives, especially the cedar ones. But mechanically, it's pretty sound, and very tedious to make..Lol.

.


----------



## PatBeek

.
*
I delivered the two hives today and installed 2 nucs into them. Here are some photos:*


----------



## PatBeek

.

*Here's a short video of the hives post installation*






.


----------



## BeeGora

What did you use to cover the roof? Looks like it's all one piece.


----------



## PatBeek

BeeGora said:


> What did you use to cover the roof? Looks like it's all one piece.


Correct. It's a quarter-inch sheet of plywood wrapped over a cedar frame with bracing. I had to tape-off the cedar frame so I could put several coats of paint on the plywood top. I waited to put the handles on the cedar frame until I finished painting the roof. Would have been tough to tape those off or paint around them.


----------



## Jim Moore

Wow, those are impressive. I'm in the process of building 8 (4 completed thus far) but they are all for me on my property. One question: It is hard to tell from the pictures but it looks like your bars are made from 1 x 2 stock (which of course is actually 3/4 x 1 1/2). If so, do you rip the bars down to 1 and 3/8?
Thanks


PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> I realize top bar hives are supposed to be cheap and simple. However, there are those who want them luxurious.
> 
> I can't even afford one of these hives for myself, but I'm more-than-happy to build one (or two) for someone else.
> 
> I'm not trying to sell my hives to any of you because it's impractical to ship these in their present configuration. These are only for those who live local in central Florida.
> 
> Although this is the basic design of Phil Chandler over at biobees.com, I'm sure he'd frown down upon the elitism of this version, lol.


----------



## PatBeek

.

At this point, I'm using the furring strips from Lowe's which come as a six-pack of eight-foot lengths.

They are approx 1 3/8 wide, which works fine.

Coincidentally, right before I read your post, I was considering using another source or make them all from scratch. The reason being, the boards have beveled edges which make it possible for pests to slip through, such as ants and small hive beetles. 

I came to the conclusion that I will saw one side off of the furring strips just enough to rid the bars of the beveled edges. Then the side I saw off will be the bottoms of the top bars.

To me, that's a much easier solution than making them completely from scratch.

The only other thing you have to look out for when buying the furring strips is making sure they are not bowed - that they are as straight as possible.

.


----------



## Terry C

I think I see a TBH in my future ... I gotta say , they look a lot less complicated than a radiused reception desk with contrasting veneer inlays . I spent a few years in cabinet shops . Learned a little bit too .


----------



## biggraham610

Really nice work patbeek. Beautiful. G


----------



## jwcarlson

Always enjoy your posts, patbeek. Don't always comment, but these hives look particularly well made enough to spur me to comment.


----------



## PatBeek

jwcarlson said:


> Always enjoy your posts, patbeek. Don't always comment, but these hives look particularly well made enough to spur me to comment.


Thanks so much for the kind words.

And believe me, if I can do it, anyone can.

.


----------



## PatBeek

biggraham610 said:


> Really nice work patbeek. Beautiful. G


Graham, thanks so much.

That's my son's name by the way - except we spell it Graeme.

.


----------



## PatBeek

Terry C said:


> I think I see a TBH in my future ... I gotta say , they look a lot less complicated than a radiused reception desk with contrasting veneer inlays . I spent a few years in cabinet shops . Learned a little bit too .


Yes, technically it's not that hard. It's just time consuming.

.


----------



## jwcarlson

PatBeek said:


> Graham, thanks so much.
> 
> That's my son's name by the way - except we spell it Graeme.
> 
> .


My son as well, but Graham.


----------

